# Con đi hai hàng, chân của bé bị cong phải làm sao ?



## Dung Mac (17/6/19)

Tật chân cong hay còn gọi là chân vòng kiềng là tình trạng con đi hai hàng, chân của bé bị cong. Điều này không những làm ảnh hưởng đến ngoại hình mà còn liên quan đến nhiều yếu tố khác về bệnh lý ở trẻ. Bạn cần hiểu rõ về tình trạng này để tìm giải pháp cho con.

Vậy làm thế nào để biết con có mắc chứng tật chân vòng kiềng, chân của bé bị cong ? Cần điều trị và phòng tránh như thế nào ?

* TẬT CHÂN CONG Ở TRẺ LÀ GÌ ?*






​_Chân vòng kiềng là tình trạng hai đầu gối của trẻ cách xa nhau trong khi hai mắt cá chân trong chạm vào nhau. _

Chân vòng kiềng, còn gọi là chân cong, chân chữ O. Là tình trạng 2 đầu gối đi ra xa đường giữa cơ thể trong khi 2 mắt cá trong chạm vào nhau.

Cách kiểm tra con mình có bị chân vòng kiềng hay không rất đơn giản. Và bố mẹ nào cũng có thể làm được. Bạn hãy đặt bé ở tư thế nằm ngửa, 2 chân duỗi thẳng, 2 mắt cá trong chạm vào nhau. Sau đó bạn đo khoảng cách giữa 2 đầu gối của trẻ (tại vị trí lồi cầu trong xương đùi). Nếu khoảng cách này nhỏ hơn 10cm, con bạn vẫn phát triển bình thường. Nếu khoảng cách đo được lớn hơn 10cm, bạn đừng quá lo lắng. Hãy đưa bé đến bệnh viện để được khám và tư vấn thêm.

* ĐỪNG QUÁ LO LẮNG KHI CHÂN CỦA BÉ BỊ CONG*
Có thể bạn chưa biết rằng đa số các trường hợp chân của bé bị cong là bình thường. Chân vòng kiềng ở trẻ sơ sinh là do tư thế của thai nhi trong bụng mẹ. Khi trẻ lớn dần, chân sẽ trở lại bình thường mà không cần tác động gì. Việc nắn chỉnh hay xoa bóp trong trường hợp này hoàn toàn không có tác dụng gì. Nhiều người lầm tưởng việc bế ẵm nách là nguyên nhân dẫn đến hiện tượng chân cong ở trẻ. Điều này hoàn toàn không đúng.






​Chân vòng kiềng hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của bé. Khi nào bé có ý thức về vóc dáng, chân vòng kiềng mới tác động đến tâm lý của bé.

Chân vòng kiềng được chia thành 2 loại. Chân vòng kiềng sinh lý và chân vòng kiềng bệnh lý. Như đã nói ở trên, chân vòng kiềng sinh lý sẽ tự điều chỉnh lại theo thời gian mà không cần tác động gì (thường đến 2 tuổi).

* NGUYÊN NHÂN TRẺ BỊ CHÂN CONG, CON ĐI HAI HÀNG*
Chân vòng kiềng bệnh lý thường do các nguyên nhân di truyền và tình trạng thừa cân ở trẻ.

Khi bé còn nhỏ, hệ xương chưa hoàn chỉnh để có thể nâng đỡ được toàn bộ sức nặng cơ thể. Do đó việc cho đi đứng sớm đặc biệt là những trẻ thừa cân làm tăng nguy cơ đối với dị tật này.

Ngoài ra, việc cho trẻ đi giày dép không phù hợp cũng là nguyên nhân khiến chân của bé bị cong. Do sự gò ép lâu ngày khiến chân bé bị biến dạng, đi không cân bằng. Cấu trúc xương chân bị sai lệch ảnh hưởng đến việc đi đứng của trẻ.

Một số bệnh lý dẫn đến chân vòng kiềng như còi xương, bệnh tạo xương bất toàn, loạn sản xương sụn, gãy xương phạm vào khớp gối… Trẻ cần được đưa đến các cơ sở y tế có uy tín để được khám chẩn đoán và điều trị phù hợp.





​
* ĐIỀU TRỊ TẬT CHÂN CỦA BÉ BỊ CONG:*
Phần lớn, các bé sơ sinh dưới 6 tháng tuổi đều bị cong chân do tư thế nằm ở trong bụng mẹ. Điều đó được gọi là cong chân sinh lý, nhưng không cần xoa bóp, tác động gì. Cho đến khi bé 1 tuổi, chân bé sẽ tự thẳng. Bởi khi đó bé vận động và đi nhiều, nên xương tự điều chỉnh.

Từ 2 – 4 tuổi, nếu mẹ bé để ý bé sẽ thấy hai gối của bé có thể vẹo vào hướng bên trong một chút. Từ 4 – 6 tuổi, hai chân bé sẽ thẳng trục trở lại. Những bé trong trường hợp này hoàn toàn không cần điều trị. Chỉ cần theo dõi và tái khám 3-6 tháng một lần.

Với những bé lớn mà chân bị cong nhiều. Bố mẹ nên nghĩ tới việc cho con đi khám bác sỹ và xin tư vấn về việc phẫu thuật chỉnh trục xương. Vì nếu bé bị chân cong do gối lệch trục vào trong. Không chỉ mất thẩm mỹ, bé còn bị đau gối do thoái hóa, dễ bị nguy cơ hư khớp gối sớm.

* PHÒNG BỆNH CHÂN CONG Ở TRẺ:*
 Ngay từ khi bé mới sinh ra, để tránh cho bé không bị còi xương. Các mẹ bé phải làm theo những điều sau đây: tắm nắng cho con, cho bé bú mẹ càng nhiều càng tốt, bổ xung canxi và vitamin đủ liều lượng cho bé.

 Tránh không nên cho bé ăn nhiều dễ dẫn tới tình trạng béo phì, tạo “áp lực” với chân của bé.

 Không ép cho bé đứng hoặc đi quá sớm so với độ tuổi. Vì trọng lượng của cơ thể sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chân. Mỗi bé có cấu trúc xương, sự phát triển khác nhau nên tuổi tập đi cũng khác nhau.

 Nên chọn loại giày tập đi chuyên dụng dành cho trẻ giai đoạn tập đi. Điều này giúp bảo vệ sự phát triển tự nhiên chân của trẻ nhỏ khi chưa được phát triển như người lớn. Bạn có thể tham khảo loại giày chức năng tập đi chuyên dụng cho bé như Attipas - Giày sáng chế của Hàn Quốc có nhiều tác dụng và tính năng hỗ trợ trẻ đi bộ và bảo vệ đôi chân của trẻ khi trẻ mang giày. Tuy còn mới tại Việt Nam nhưng tại Hàn Quốc và các nước phát triển thế giới thì giầy tập đi Attipas là là sản phẩm không thể thiếu đối với trẻ giai đoạn tập đi.

(Nguồn attipas.vn)​


----------

